# need a brine for venison



## jrollins (Dec 25, 2006)

I am going to smoke deer quarter need help. Need a brine or do i need a rub. Whith one will do best.


----------



## dgross (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm quite ignorant in this area but i'm sure someone here can help :) . I do know that juniper berries are commonly used when cooking venison and may be a good addition to your brine. I have to say that Jeff's E-course on smoking has done wonders for my education and may be able to steer you in the right direction or at least, stir the imagination. Good luck and happy smoking!!


----------



## cheech (Dec 31, 2006)

I tend to do both. 

The brine will keep it moist and the rub adds a nice flavor.

best thing to do is test out what you like best and keep on trying


----------



## jrollins (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you I did it with a rub and injected it with apple juice i was told it very good i smoked it for my son in law


----------

